# Prayers needed for buddy



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Great friend of mine is going into surgery right now. He had a 4 wheeler accident Saturday evening and has a fractured skull. Swelling has not decreased and it is time for surgery.
Please send one up for Chris!!!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praying here for a successful, surgery and for Chris's total restoration and healing of his body. In Jesus Name. Lord be with the drs and nurses and guide their hands. All Glory goes to YOU Lord. Also Peace for his family and friends!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for a full recovery


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for surgery to be successful and the swelling to decrease. In Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Prayer*

Lord Jesus , you advised that we ask in prayer .

Lord we ask for your devine help in this matter.

Lord we ask that all will be called to you by the
Holy Spirit. Amen


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent. Hang in there Chris!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Praying for surgery to be successful and the swelling to decrease. In Jesus's name. Amen.


Amen, I pray in ageement with all the above prayers.


----------

